# New 3D pull cart / stool



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Picked up a pull behind golf bag cart and modified it to carry up to 2-3 bows and stool. I modified my stool to mount to fold up and support all the weight without putting stress on the lightweight cart. I mounted a U shaped bar and arrow tube and its 90% done now. It is right at 12lbs which is not much different than my tall stool put you don't feel the weight because of the leverage advantage. Here is a picture with both my Afflixtion setup with target bars as well as my Testament with similar setup and balances well and stable without anything in stool.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

hey, thats pretty cool & creative. good job man


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I did something similar. I had damaged a tendon during the youth turkey hunt and didn't think I would be able to carry my blind, decoys, stool & backpack in to the woods the following weekend for my hunt. My 12 year old daughter suggested that I use my golf cart. Worked like a charm. I haven't golfed for over 15 years but you can bet I'll be using the cart again. 

I now have it all taken apart and am prepping it for paint. I'm going to give it a camo paint job!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah another great idea.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brian you have to much free time! Looks good!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> Brian you have to much free time! Looks good!


Tired of carrying my heavy stool and as long as the course isn't too rough I will be using it!!

But yeah that is what I am told alot!!!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Another cart designed by BCBowDesign!
Much improved over your original one.
Good job!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice job, very creative!


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

That's pretty sweet. I wish we had a 3D course that would accommodate one of those. Too much devils club, muskeg and fern around here.


----------



## joe171 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang...............where is my gulf cart 
Great Job

Joe


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Easy to adapt and I think it will be great for 80% of my courses.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Great design!


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Some knobby tires on there would look cool.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Brian,
I want to see you make a 3D cart out of a Segway!
Then I would buy one in a heart beat!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

lc12 said:


> Hey Brian,
> I want to see you make a 3D cart out of a Segway!
> Then I would buy one in a heart beat!!!


Pops u donate me a Segway and I will make it happen.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

really did a good job on the cart. how far off the ground to your bow rack and do you know the angle on the handle? the reason i ask i think i can make one with pvc. i made one that the bows hang vertical but it is 67" long ( kinda bulky) and no way to fasten stool. thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> really did a good job on the cart. how far off the ground to your bow rack and do you know the angle on the handle? the reason i ask i think i can make one with pvc. i made one that the bows hang vertical but it is 67" long ( kinda bulky) and no way to fasten stool. thanks


I will try and get measurements when I get home from derby get together.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok handle is 45" from floor, base of bow rack is 28" from floor

Main beam to handle is 39degrees and bow rack is 90degrees from main beam which puts it at 51 degrees from floor


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the measurements i appreciate it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

iammarty said:


> I did something similar. I had damaged a tendon during the youth turkey hunt and didn't think I would be able to carry my blind, decoys, stool & backpack in to the woods the following weekend for my hunt. My 12 year old daughter suggested that I use my golf cart. Worked like a charm. I haven't golfed for over 15 years but you can bet I'll be using the cart again.
> 
> I now have it all taken apart and am prepping it for paint. I'm going to give it a camo paint job!
> 
> View attachment 1660241


Nice Job iammarty!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Necessity is the mother of invention.
Had knee surgery back in 1993. Needed to carry a bow while on crutches. That is when I designed the Hip Clip. That was the first time I hunted on the ground in a makeshift ground blind. I couldn't figure out what to do with the bow while sitting there. That is when I designed our ground bow holder.
Funny how things have a way of working out.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Nice Job iammarty!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Necessity is the mother of invention.
> Had knee surgery back in 1993. Needed to carry a bow while on crutches. That is when I designed the Hip Clip. That was the first time I hunted on the ground in a makeshift ground blind. I couldn't figure out what to do with the bow while sitting there. That is when I designed our ground bow holder.
> Funny how things have a way of working out.


I have one of your bow holders! Good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice if you are a flat lander! Here in the pacific north west it would were you out trying to pull that around in the mountains lol. Heck a hip quiver gets caught on way to much brush LOL.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah we have some hills and narrow trails on some of our shoots. There is some that I just take a stool and then there is some a hip quiver is best way.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't get past those sweet bows !!! Oh the cart...yeah that works. :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, yeah those two are part of my collection and just part of the amazing work Athens Custom shop can do!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

That's an awesome idea.


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice Cart. Great idea


----------

